# bachmann big hauler; issues with power and running



## jcrim007

hello all, i am new to the forum, and i am glad to know that there is a forum out there for this kind of stuff... i am an avid forum-ite on gun, knife and fishing related forums.

trains have always been in my life, but because of space to setups, they are not always an active part of my life. not as active as i would like at least. i have a bachmann big hauler that stays in storage most of the year, and it gets put out around the xmas tree at this time of year. over the last few years though, the locomotive does not seem to want to run all that great. so i am wondering if anyone out there knows where is should begin replacing things in order to fix this. up until now, i have not replaced anything. the train, track and power supply are all ones that i have had for many years. and so i don't go spending money to replace all of them at the same time, i'd like to hear ya'lls input first.

this power supply is old, so it may come down to it. if so, what would you guys recommend for running both G, HO and N scale trains??

thanks in advance, and sorry for asking so many questions off the bat...


----------



## T-Man

Normally G is run with a different transformer than Ho and N.
If this is what you want check MRC I think they have a model that will do both.
For the train check to see if it has a battery.


----------



## forrestgs

*Hi Jcrim007*

I have been an active N Scale model railroader since 1970. I also have trains in every other scale except TT scale. If your engine runs at all, then your power pack is probably good. Check your wire connections first, then check the track voltage with a Volt/Ohm meter (or 12 volt grain of wheat light bulb)if you have one. Most likely, you have dirty track and wheels which will prevent the engine from picking up electricity from the rails. Even the cheapest trains will last a long time with a little oiling and cleaning. I have a Bachmann 4-6-0 Big Hauler engine that runs rough if I don't clean it occasionally. Look for dirt on the wheel treads and on the tops of the rails where the wheels ride on. Get some track cleaner and a clean cotton cloth and start wiping them with the cloth dampened in track cleaner. Dirt stops electricity. To remove oxide (rust) from the rails, get a "Bright Boy" eraser and rub it ontop of the rails until they look shiny again. You may need to clean the motor commutator and brushes also in your engine. A little fresh oil and grease can help keep it running freer as well. Not to mention cleaning out all the dog hair, carpet fibers and dust from the axles. My website, ""www.cleantrains.com" offers some maintenance products (and advice) that will keep your trains running their best. Good luck.
Forrest S.


----------



## x_doug_x

buy another track clip and put it at the opposite end of the track from the one you have. make sure the wires are the same length for both, just tuck all the extra wire you have from the first one away. 


bachmann g scale track doesn't conduct great, i've had the same issue with every bachmann set i've owned.


----------



## shaygetz

Bachmann Big Haulers suffer from the axles splitting on the drivers, they may be going out of quarter.


----------

